# Long Island Firewood / Brookhaven Township



## Dix (Jun 24, 2012)

I've now got access to 3 decent wood guys.

PM me for info.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 27, 2012)

Shoot, if you'd just move you could have access to many more wood guys.


----------



## Dix (Jun 27, 2012)

LOL !

If I ever move, it's to Oregon to be near Hytyme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hear a chain saw


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 28, 2012)

Oregon would not be too bad. For sure better than NY in my book.


----------



## budman (Jul 1, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Oregon would not be too bad. For sure better than NY in my book.


Be nice BS.


----------



## Dix (Aug 2, 2012)

Bumping this up, it's 6 weeks later, and the acorns are falling already !


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 2, 2012)

80 % of the leaves have fallen off my Birch trees (insert sad smiley thanx to iPad)


----------



## bluedogz (Aug 2, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> I've now got access to 3 decent wood guys.


 


Is this a trick?  Just to see who'll bite?


----------



## Dix (Aug 2, 2012)

bluedogz said:


> Is this a trick? Just to see who'll bite?


 
Nope.

Move to LI, East end, and give it a whirl.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey Dix, is there a lot of available firewood on LI? Do you burn all local wood? I've only been their a couple of times.


----------



## Dix (Aug 2, 2012)

There is alot, most of it is gonna be sopping wet.

I lucked into  guys who have decent firewood, hell one of them is bringing me some nice pallets (and yes, hes married !!)

I'm working on really good into firewood for next year (2013 -2014). And it's because of these guys. Decent prices, decent firewood.

Just trying to make  a win/win for everyone.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 3, 2012)

Are they only selling split firewood or are they willing to give away log length so I can process it?


----------



## Dix (Aug 4, 2012)

Just split, Mike.

One gets from builders who clear land, and don't want to pay the wood dumping fees, another his son has a tree business, so he gets it pretty much for free, and the 3rd scrounges all of his.

Decent prices though from all of them.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 4, 2012)

That sounds a lot like me. I get log length from guys who clear land and have tree service companies who don't process firewood and don't mind dumping it for free( I help them and they help me). I was just looking to expand my contact list. Just for the heck of it what are they getting for a cord?  Sometimes I wonder if it's cheaper for me to just buy it. I mean my time is worth something.


----------



## Dix (Aug 4, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 6, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Oregon would not be too bad. For sure better than NY in my book.


 
Careful there. There is lots of NYS that is not NYC.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 7, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> Careful there. There is lots of NYS that is not NYC.


 
You are right Steve. NY and MI have something in common. Speak of NY and folks think about the city. Speak of MI and folks think Detroit.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 7, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> You are right Steve. NY and MI have something in common. Speak of NY and folks think about the city. Speak of MI and folks think Detroit.


 
...and I think you know that the cities are only a small part of each state.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 7, 2012)

Cool Dixie. Something finally going your way.
Stock up.


----------



## Dix (Aug 7, 2012)

I think you'd both be surprised at how rural it is here on the east end of the Island. I'll try & get some pics.

Stocking up is the plan.... luckily I have the museum job to help with that. Runs 'til the weekend before Christmas, too


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 8, 2012)

I've been out there a few times. I know what its like.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 9, 2012)

Why wont you put the price up? You dont have to give thier name or # but just the prices. I would think since your basically advertising for them you would want to put the price up if not thier name?


----------



## Dix (Aug 9, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> Why wont you put the price up? You dont have to give thier name or # but just the prices. I would think since your basically advertising for them you would want to put the price up if not thier name?


 
Price is not my business. Newbies here might need firewood, and these guys are decent. I'll hook them up, and after that it's every man or woman for themselves.

I don't make a dime off of this. Just trying to help, as I have stated many, many times before through the years on this forum.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 10, 2012)

fisrt off the problem with the internet is that if you dont use smilies you dont know a persons emotion. Im sorry if i sounded like i was attacking you, im not. I just ask what i feel and say things most shy away from, thats my personality.  I read this thread interested in what you guys pay for wood up there. I spen 5 mins reading this and dont even see a price so i felt cheated .  I seriously am curious. I cut my own wood so for $100 cord i dont think i would buy wood at my age.

The whole point is price?

Im not asking you to give your super secret negotiated price, but what is the price they first tell you when you call, whats their add price?  Or help out someone like you said, tell us your price then if a person really wants wood they can say well i know this person who bought from you last month got it fro $x in East long island or something.  Even if they dont want to match the price for that person, all they have to say was well that was last months or last weeks price, i had to go up for ...... reason.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm guessing that  cords are advertised for around $250 out that way based on what I see on New York City (and surrounding areas) Craig's List.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks flatbed. I was not going to look up CL my self but what you said is just what i was looking for.  I honestly dont know what it would sell for around here? I think its in the $65-100 range for an 8ft bed loaded to the rails of oak so i guess ours is in the $200 range for a cord? Again i dont look and dont buy firewood.


----------



## Dix (Aug 10, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> fisrt off the problem with the internet is that if you dont use smilies you dont know a persons emotion. Im sorry if i sounded like i was attacking you, im not. I just ask what i feel and say things most shy away from, thats my personality. I read this thread interested in what you guys pay for wood up there. I spen 5 mins reading this and dont even see a price so i felt cheated . I seriously am curious. I cut my own wood so for $100 cord i dont think i would buy wood at my age.
> 
> The whole point is price?
> 
> Im not asking you to give your super secret negotiated price, but what is the price they first tell you when you call, whats their add price? Or help out someone like you said, tell us your price then if a person really wants wood they can say well i know this person who bought from you last month got it fro $x in East long island or something. Even if they dont want to match the price for that person, all they have to say was well that was last months or last weeks price, i had to go up for ...... reason.


 
I've bought wood advertised at $100 a cord (sopping wet when I was desperate, hence my never be woodless again tag). I've gotten semi decent wood for $100 a cord (one of the guys mentioned), but it's odd, weird sizes, some need to be resplit, cut in half, etc (Dom will vouch for this guy), and he charges a delivery fee at this price, unless you buy 6 loads, depending upon area, the price of gas..yadda yadda yadda. Another is selling "uglies" for $100 or so a load (almost a cord, pretty damned close), he also sells "picture perfect" cords for $200, more depending upon area.

Cords out in the "Hamptons" can run $250 - $300+. depends an who you are I guess (is betting Alec Baldwin, Jimmy Buffet, & Paul McCartney pay a damned hefty price, but having their account wold be a pretty damned good deal !.)

Craigs list varies... oops, and thee's another local guy who has firewood & a phone number, who saved my butt during the winter from hell. He apologized to me for bringing firewood that was to dry, in February, for $150 a cord, when we were stopping at 7 - 11 to pick up a few bags to heat the house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





To many variables, better to just give phone #'s and names and let people work it our for them selves


----------



## KaptJaq (Aug 10, 2012)

Posted this in another thread but these are representative Long Island Firewood prices near the Nassau/Suffolk border...




"Seasoned" is debatable, mix of softwoods and hardwoods, and if you are more that a couple of miles from their yard they tack on a delivery charge.

Last year, during the season, you could pick up a load of 220 splits for $129. 220 splits is about a face cord (8' x 4' x 18"). The wood in their yard is in large piles. It is easier to count 220 splits than stack a face cord then load it.

KaptJaq


----------



## Dix (Aug 10, 2012)

KaptJaq said:


> Posted this in another thread but these are representative Long Island Firewood prices near the Nassau/Suffolk border...
> 
> View attachment 71745
> 
> ...


 
Where are they?


----------



## KaptJaq (Aug 10, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Where are they?


 
He is in Dix Hills, Huntington township. At least he delivers what he advertises.

I read a lot of the Craigslist ADs and have a hard time believing them. One guy tonight will deliver a "full" cord for $120 (2 pallets) or a "Half cord" stacked on a pallet for $65. For a half cord to fit on a pallet, assume a standard  48" x 40" pallet, it would have to be stacked 6 feet high.

KaptJaq.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 10, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> I've bought wood advertised at $100 a cord (sopping wet when I was desperate, hence my never be woodless again tag).


 

I'm with ya on that sister. Last year was my first time ever depending on wood to heat my house. When I pulled the trigger and bought the wood boiler I knew I would need to get a head start so I started calling around. Found all types of prices and people. So prices high, some low, some people nice, some people jerks.  Any way I found this really "nice" guy he was very polite and respectful he was very knowledgeable and professional. I wanted 24" long splits and he said no problem. $200 a full cord delivered and stacked.  WEEELLLL.... when I got home he had almost all of it stacked and he was correct it was 24" and 2 full cord, BUUUUUTTTT it was soaking wet, I mean I think this stuff was cut and split the same day.  That was the beginning of my journey find free (or relatively free) logs so I can cut split and stack my own and   NEVER be woodless again


----------



## Dix (Aug 10, 2012)

These guys I have access to are reasonable, true to their word, and pretty up front.

All in all, a good deal.


----------



## nsfd95 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dixie will these guys deliver out to Sag Harbor area? My in laws are looking like your profile pic.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 11, 2012)

in ur area $100cord even for green sounds cheap? There must be 4-8 hours of work plus gas in a cord of wood depending upon several things! Even anything under $200 seems like a deal if your in an area or situation where you cant get all u want like me.


----------



## Dix (Aug 11, 2012)

nsfd95 said:


> Dixie will these guys deliver out to Sag Harbor area? My in laws are looking like your profile pic.


 
Sending off a PM.


----------



## freddypd (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey there. I have my first wood insert on order and will be looking into buying my first supply of wood. My local nursery told me $200/cord.


----------



## rottiman (Sep 9, 2012)

freddypd said:


> Hey there. I have my first wood insert on order and will be looking into buying my first supply of wood. My local nursery told me $200/cord.


 Drive to brooklyn, they got lots after yesterday............................................


----------



## dafattkidd (Sep 10, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> in ur area $100cord even for green sounds cheap? There must be 4-8 hours of work plus gas in a cord of wood depending upon several things! Even anything under $200 seems like a deal if your in an area or situation where you cant get all u want like me.


 
When I first started burning wood you couldn't touch a cord of wood (sopping wet no doubt) for under $175, and it was always over $200 in the winter. Now you can find a number of dealers on Craig's List for less than $150/cord. For me, if I can get wood for less than $120/cord then it's worth it. The amount of time it takes for me to find a score, pick it up, drop it off at my house, split it- I still scrounge, but having the ability to buy wood for a reasonable price certainly takes the pressure off. Of course the trick is to buy next years wood this year.  The past two years I've gotten wood for $100/cord.


----------



## freddypd (Sep 10, 2012)

dafattkidd, Can you let me know who you use? Since I am so new to this I am hoping I can tell the difference between seasoned and not. I would love to find a reputable dealer.


----------



## Dix (Sep 10, 2012)

Fred, that'd be the number I gave you in my PM. I got this guy from Dom


----------



## Jack768 (Sep 10, 2012)

The East End is fantastic.  I take the ferry out of there -- Orient Point -- a few times a year.  Sadly it is not commutable to NYC where I work.  But it's a beautiful place to live.


----------



## dafattkidd (Sep 10, 2012)

freddypd said:


> dafattkidd, Can you let me know who you use? Since I am so new to this I am hoping I can tell the difference between seasoned and not. I would love to find a reputable dealer.



The guys name is John. He's a good guy and sends honest cords. The last 2 cords I got from him were pretty dry (not quite burnable but better than expected).  The wood is all hardwood but half or so are shorter than I like. But at his prices I take it with no complaints. Tell him you got the number from Dominick in Sound Beach and Eileen in Manorville. He knows both of us.


----------



## Jack768 (Sep 11, 2012)

I use a guy in Glen Cove who has always delivered genuinely seasoned c/s/d wood, if any of you are near there.


----------



## freddypd (Sep 13, 2012)

I just ordered 4 cords. $150/cord delivered. Seasoned 1.5 years. He did say it was chunkwood. Hope I can stack chunkwood.

Thanks for the number Dixie


----------



## Dix (Sep 13, 2012)

Cool. You're most welcome.

His firewood looks like this. Back right & right front.


----------



## gurthang (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi All - 

New to home ownership, new to fireplaces, new to this forum, and looking for reputable sources of firewood in Suffolk County.  Any names you can drop would be helpful.  I think I have this PM thing figured out so please reach out if you get a moment.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## freddypd (Oct 2, 2012)

Dixie's guy cancelled out on me he said it would be out of his delivery range. I guess he likes to stay from the smithaven mall to the east. I just ordered from a guy in Port Jefferson. Wood was OK but I think he shorted me on the amount. I want to try another guy that my tree guy recommended.


----------



## Dix (Oct 2, 2012)

West of the mall is a haul from Manorville, sorry it didn't work out for you, Freddy.

Gurthang, I responded to your PM, but if your location is like Freddy's, I can't help you.

I'm changing the title of this (or getting a MOD to do it) to reflect the area more accurately. .

My deepest apologies if any one got misled from this thread.


----------



## freddypd (Oct 3, 2012)

Dixie. No harm no foul. Thanks for the info. I will keep you posted as to who works out the best.


----------



## gurthang (Oct 3, 2012)

Got it and replied.  Thanks!


----------



## WIT Performance (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyone have any good firewood dealers that will deliver to smithtown LI, just ordered a insert and need to stock up on seasoned wood. Thanks


----------



## infinitymike (Dec 3, 2012)

WIT Performance said:


> Anyone have any good firewood dealers that will deliver to smithtown LI, just ordered a insert and need to stock up on seasoned wood. Thanks


I process my own. 
But try Prianti Farms 
47 East Deer Park Road
Dix Hills, 11746
1 (631) 499-0772

OR

LaMay's Tree Service
191 Depot Road
Huntington Sta
1 (631) 549-8733


----------



## Realstone (Dec 3, 2012)

If you're not opposed to scrounging, I see posts here about Long Island Craigslists ads from time to time.


----------



## dafattkidd (Dec 3, 2012)

Realstone said:


> If you're not opposed to scrounging, I see posts here about Long Island Craigslists ads from time to time.


He's looking for seasoned wood.  Scrounging is great right now in this post Sandy world.  Eileen has a guy.


----------



## Dix (Dec 3, 2012)

My dry guy is O-U-T.


----------



## dafattkidd (Dec 3, 2012)

If you can't find dry wood the next step is see if you can find eco bricks or biobricks somewhere that will deliver, or see if you can scrounge up some construction debris. If you're a Smithtown resident the dump off Indianhead road in Kings Park has a recycling center where you can get construction materials that have been pulled from work sites. I used to go there twice a month and bring home dry wood to mix in with my wet wood.  It got me through the first year. Money was really tight for us that year. 

On another note: I grew up in the Smithtown Pines.


----------



## WIT Performance (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks guys going to give it  shot, decided on the insert late in the season. Will definitely stock up in the spring for next winter!


----------

